# Would you embrace the upcoming browless trend?



## Aprill (Jul 18, 2009)

AT a recent party at the downtown club China Chalet, two attendees stood out from the rest of the hipsters. Among those gathered to see the group Salem perform were two individuals who, at first glance, had no eyebrows.

Forget shaping and plucking. The newest trend in eyebrows is to get rid of them altogether, either by bleaching them into oblivion or by shaving them off. The look has cropped up across the fashion world and is trickling to the streets. It was a conspicuous trend on the fall and haute couture runways, on models like Lara Stone and Iris Strubegger, and is now reflected in magazine and advertising images.

In the new Givenchy advertising campaign, shot by Mert &amp; Marcus, a bevy of male and female models recline in an opulent French chateau. Without brows, they are inscrutable, alienlike mannequins. Depending on the viewer, they exude serenity or menace. This is an atypical description of one of the stars, the curvy Adriana Lima, best known for her work for Victoriaâ€™s Secret.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/16/fa...=2&amp;ref=fashion

what's next, no eyelashes?


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 18, 2009)

nope. No embracing here! LOL


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 18, 2009)

Absolutely not! What a terrifying trend!


----------



## lolaB (Jul 18, 2009)

No way never


----------



## LilDee (Jul 18, 2009)

Heck NO! haha


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 18, 2009)

I'll be keeping my brows, thank you! lol.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 18, 2009)

No No No!


----------



## esha (Jul 18, 2009)

Never no no no


----------



## Karren (Jul 18, 2009)

Ewwwww.. Make crossdressing more difficult.. Have to buy some prosthetic male glue on eye brows! Lol.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn no one wants to jump in!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 18, 2009)

Ha I would look like a straight up monster with no eyebrows


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 18, 2009)

No way! I would cry without my eyebrows!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 18, 2009)

After all that time spent shaping them correctly ? Hell, no ! I'll cover them up for an evening out, but bleaching or shaving is out of the question !!


----------



## Mylala88 (Jul 18, 2009)

that sounds quite frightening! but my eyebrows are actually so light (for being black) that I lightly fill them in w/powder so they look VISIBLE.


----------



## P.I.T.A (Jul 18, 2009)

*Im already part of the trend. Have been for about 10 years now hahahahahahaa. I started it! Kidding. There's actually a story behind me. A funny, yet pathetic story. You see, I had my back turned to a kid in the street that was practicing his tongan church dance with a metal pole. We were a good 30f away when it happend. My sister's eyes got huge and she ducked. Because I'm an ass, I turned to see why she was ducking and BAM!! Hit, right on the brow bone. There was no pain. I was bleeding like a SOB and my dad was freaking out hahahahahaa. My mom had to come home and take me to the ER. After it all healed, I noticed that the brow didnt match my other brow. So I plucked trying to make it match. I over plucked, so I tried to make the other one match, and i totally messed them up. Theres scar tissue so the hair wont grow there, &amp; because I way over plucked, my other one wont grow back right. I'm cool with it though, It's a funny story to me hahahahahaa. I have eyebrow, they're not completely gone, but it's not how I would like to have them*


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 19, 2009)

You already can't see mine if I don't fill them in. There is no way I'll jump on this train.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 19, 2009)

Nope


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 19, 2009)

No because I love my eyebrows. Its the only thing i touch up on no makeup days. lol


----------



## Maysie (Jul 19, 2009)

No thank you.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm halfway there already... No filling = no eyebrows for me... But I still won't embrace it!


----------



## Smookynj (Jul 19, 2009)

I dont even want to walk around with jacked up eyebrows no way could I deal with having none...


----------



## Chaeli (Jul 25, 2009)

After all the time, effort and money... didn't shave my head eithr when that was trendy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aleshanee (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 25, 2009)

Been Embracing it for years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Except I draw mine on!!


----------



## missmignonne (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd cover them up for the look, sure...no bleaching/shaving though.

Sounds kinda fun but not something i'd want to wear for an extended period.


----------



## justjaimelyn (Jul 27, 2009)

No way. Even on non-makeup days I fill in my brows. That is one trend I won't follow.


----------



## Darla (Jul 27, 2009)

I did it as a teen once. Don't ask me what i was thinking. It was not well received as i recall.

Punks did it sometimes, but i was certainly no punk. (this goes back)


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 28, 2009)

I Guess Im the Only one here with No Eyebrows lol owell It works for me!!!


----------



## Asocialisten (Aug 2, 2009)

I often walk around with no eyebrows when I just don't feel like drawing them on. I get a few odd stares, but it's okay.


----------



## Jen89 (Aug 6, 2009)

So creepy.


----------



## Ricciolina (Aug 6, 2009)

No. There is a reason we have eyebrows! LOL.


----------



## Cymbeline (Aug 8, 2009)

I won't be embracing this trend lol.


----------



## jayleelah (Aug 9, 2009)

hell no!


----------



## LuckyCharm (Aug 10, 2009)

Not a chance! I already have a huge forehead, and I don't need it to look any bigger


----------



## Sangiovese (Aug 10, 2009)

I saw someone without any eyebrows on Friday............there's no need for anyone to do this


----------



## Drew_At_MoorSpa (Aug 17, 2009)

No I wonâ€™t be joining in with that

Any thing friends will do to you as a drunken prank doesnâ€™t seem like some thing I would like to do to my self


----------



## perlanga (Aug 17, 2009)

This is freaky!


----------



## blackfish (Aug 27, 2009)

Angel or Devil



ha ha


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 30, 2009)

LOL! That looks so creepy!

No way! I like my eyebrows as they are. I only pluck strays and such, I don't even reshape mine, I'd be terrified it went wrong and they didn't grow back.


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 1, 2009)

Never, ever..no way.


----------



## skarvika (Sep 14, 2009)

Hahaha is that seriously what people are calling couture now?


----------



## ChristyB (Sep 14, 2009)

No way... That look wouldn't suit me at all. LOL Actually, maybe for HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 5, 2009)

Noooo way!


----------



## bCreative (Oct 5, 2009)

No thank you. That is one tread that I don't mind not embracing.


----------



## lojical1 (Oct 5, 2009)

definitely not!


----------



## cocobaby (Oct 6, 2009)

eeww looks creepy


----------



## leelee. (Oct 17, 2009)

Reminds me of the Mona Lisa . . . this used to be popular centuries ago -- and emphasize on _centuries_. I don't know anyone who'd shave off their brows, it just looks so weird! It makes everyone look like cavepeople, haha.


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 25, 2009)

Definitely not... It just looks a bit scary...


----------



## Leylani (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh no! No way... Missing eyebrows make people look kind of stupid


----------



## rutiene (Nov 6, 2009)

Gross...


----------



## rose white (Nov 7, 2009)

This trend is definitely not for me. Would not be at all flattering!


----------



## knickers13 (Nov 7, 2009)

I had a friend who thought it would be a good idea to shave his eyebrows off while drunk. He came into my work and I was staring at him for about 10 minutes trying to figure out what was wrong with him. He looked quite freakish but I couldn't place what was wrong. He pointed to where his eyebrows used to be and told me he'd shaved them, not a good look!


----------



## <Helen> (Nov 7, 2009)

Neverr


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 7, 2009)

ewww no!


----------



## Leylani (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh well, there are those girls who think it is okay to shave away the brows. And then they paint on new brows, often higher than their genuine brows would be placed. I guess they dont know how extremely stupid they look. Or, i really hope they dont know...


----------



## amber_nation (Nov 7, 2009)

Tyra gave a few of the models on this season's "Next Top Model" a makeover and had their brows dyed very light and practically invisible. It looked good on them, but don't think it's for me.


----------



## mirandaugh (Nov 16, 2009)

No offense to Whoopi but I really don't want to take a page out of her style book.


----------



## HillaryCl (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh definitely no for me, I desperately need my brows!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh hell no!


----------



## Camden Lennox (Dec 28, 2009)

my god i just cant see anyone browless. eye brows are the ones which high lights one's beauty


----------



## honeymomo (Jan 5, 2010)

ewww.. even after the trend dies, it's not like you can just grow them back that easily. .. and tattoo'd brows are kinda scary.


----------



## HikerGal (Jan 5, 2010)

No, never, not a chance!


----------



## SophieIowa (Jan 21, 2010)

I already shave mine off, but I draw them back on. Not sure I would leave the house without drawing them back in though!!


----------

